# 01 GXE Limited Edition and Intake



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I have a 01 altima gxe limited edition and its a 5 speed. 
I bought an intake off ebay and after receiving all the wrong parts a week later finally got it straightened out and put it on. 

I hooked it up to the MAF but on the the pipe that runs behind the headlights (where the air gets sucked into the factory airbox) and has a sensor in it and I cant install it into the new intake. I think it is making my Check Engine light come on. Is there anyway I can by pass that sensor or something so that the engine light wont come on


----------



## NismoTuner00 (Jan 15, 2008)

i am wondering the same thing, did you ever figure it out?


----------



## 3martini (Jan 23, 2008)

Not sure if its the same as my 1999 but the sensor on the intake tube coming out of the airbox is the intake air temp sensor. This helps the ecu adjust the fuel mixture for the temp of the incoming air. Without this the mixture will be slightly off. 

An engine can run alright without this, but for emmissions and performance you want to keep this connected. If possible I would try to modify the intake so you could keep it.

I guess you could bypass it if you really had to... its just a resistor that is temp sensitive and 2.3K-Ohms would be about 68 degrees F.


----------

